
Wolfram Alpha Computes Answers To Factual Questions. This Is Going To Be Big. - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/08/wolfram-alpha-computes-answers-to-factual-questions-this-is-going-to-be-big/
======
alecst
This exact post is currently being discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=507172>

